# update: Took the Ride so many have before me...



## VHN5150 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just wanted to share in my excitement,  as I was raised today 6-2-12 ...
Very Awarding Degree, I look forward to the future of my Freemason journey!!! 
talk soon....


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jun 2, 2012)

YES!  I can't wait for June 23rd!  MY TURN!   Glad you went through with it man and I am glad you feel you good about it.  Proud of you Brother!


----------



## Ashlar76 (Jun 2, 2012)

VHN5150 said:


> Just wanted to share in my excitement,  as I was raised today 6-2-12 ...
> Very Awarding Degree, I look forward to the future of my Freemason journey!!!
> talk soon....


 
Congratulations, it has to be an awesome and blessed feeling, I can't wait to get there myself. Again congrats, I wish you the best in your travels.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 2, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Colby K (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations!!  I was raised not to long ago and I'll always remember that day as one of the best of my life.  It's right next to the day I got married and the day I my kids were born.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations upon reaching the 3rd!!

I know that it has been an interesting journey, but one that pays back!!


----------

